# LGB Dealer Layout



## maddmoe (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anybody know about a 5 x 9, LGB dealer display layout; like year of mfg? # of uits made? Do they have any value? I have one for sale..


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Check on Ebay, if you haven't already. Once in awhile, one will show up there.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

There were two types Western style and European. 
LAO


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

both the US and euro versons were catalog items for several years-from memory only-1988-2000 at least 

value??? well provided they are in excellent condition- they have 2 buildings as i recall has station and freight house-lamps and trees and 3 switches, bumpers and other detail items-like figures and fencing and trees 


but they are compact on the upside and limited operation on the down- 


my guesstimate is about 500 or so- retail value of components would be higher _IF NEW- but they are fixed to the display so less and would be expensive to pack and to ship safely-obviously condition is key


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

There is one on eBay now…. Perhaps it’s yours? 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-RAILROAD-LAYOUT-Built-in-Germany-by-LGB-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ250295417494QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250295417494&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A16|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## maddmoe (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------

